# Mozart: Requiem



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

OK, so one of my small pet projects is to give some vocal works an honest try. As such, Its hard to overstate my lack of... well... everything... on the topic.

So I gave Requiem a spin this morning on my hour long drive into work. I thought it was a good one to sample since its only about 50 minutes long.

My first impression once I started listening was that this is seriously asking quite bit of my aural sensibilities at 7:30 in the morning. 

The second implession I got was a powerful reminder of when I went to see Handels Messiah sung by nearly 1,000 voices..oh about 15 years ago at Luther college in Iowa. I remember feeling like my hair was blowing back as I sat in a stunned stupor at the overwhelming force of the performance when the chorus charged up..it was simply amazing. The first few parts in Requiem (kyrie elesion, Dies irae) reminded me of that feeling... tympany pounding and voices pronouncing in concert... very impressive.

Thirdly.. I need to read this thing translated and listen again. I think it will help.. my latin is a little rusty (rolleyes). Confutatis is an amazing piece - the contrast between its powerful and delicate parts is captivating to me... i wish there was more to it than 2 1/2 minutes!

CONFUTATIS
=========
Confutatis maledictis,
When the damned are cast away

Flammis acribus addictis,
and consigned to the searing flames,

Voca me cum benedictus.
call me to be with the blessed.

Oro supplex et acclinis,
Bowed down in supplication I beseech Thee,

Cor contritum quasi cinis:
my heart as though ground to ashes:

Gere curam mei finis.
Help me in my final hour.

last.. I think I am enjoying the choral parts more than the non-choral parts. 'Tuba mirum' does not do all that much for me.

Overall, after only 1 listen - I must say I am impressed... and surprised at being impressed.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

Regarding Requiem and especially Confutatis and its meaning - I strongly recommend that you watch the film Amadeus. Here is a taster:






If you are on your way to enjoying the opera, the film may be very helpful as well. Also, before watching complete operas on DVDs, it is advisable to start with CDs containing selected arias etc. Here is an aria from Lakme by Delibes, this particular aria is called "Flower Duet". I wonder if you would like it - just skip the intro which may do nothing for you and go straight for the beginning of the most famous part around 1:20:


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah.. I have seen amadeus several times. I have the DVD. Not completely acurate historically, but a fun watch.

Thank you for the Lakme reference.... I just listened to that. Lovely actually.

One of the problems I have with opera is not knowing the story. Technically, I can appreciate the vocals, but I there is a piece of my brain going 'what' *are* they saying?'. In short, I dont think I am ever going to enjoy it just by listening, i am going to have to perhaps watch a couple & study up. I imagine this is as it should be.

Its like watching a foreign movie without subtitles.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

SPR said:


> yeah.. I have seen amadeus several times. I have the DVD. Not completely acurate historically, but a fun watch.
> 
> Thank you for the Lakme reference.... I just listened to that. Lovely actually.
> 
> ...


Most opera cd-sets include the libretto in four languages - Italian, French, German and English. The way to listen to opera properly is with the libretto in front of you so that you know what's going on. Only budget price cd's sometimes fail to include the libretto.


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

yep. The full set I have came with a cd
With some large PDF documents with
All of that. Now printed and bound..

Thank you..


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

The Requiem Mass isn't an opera.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

I urge you to listen to this Requiem of Hector Berlioz.
Follow this link and it should move to the next section after the first ends.
My personal favorites are the Requiem et Kyrie, Tuba Mirum, Lacrymosa, and Agnus Dei.
(I do not think you will find the Tuba Mirum as boring as Mozart's Tuba.)


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

glad you enjoyed it...i've had the opportunity to preform it several times in the past four years and every time it gets better and better. my favorite part is the very beginning, the introitus really puts me on edge to keep going.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Herzeleide said:


> The Requiem Mass isn't an opera.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

^ ahaha, same here.



SPR said:


> I remember feeling like my hair was blowing back as I sat in a stunned stupor at the overwhelming force of the performance when the chorus charged up..it was simply amazing. The first few parts in Requiem (kyrie elesion, Dies irae) reminded me of that feeling... tympany pounding and voices pronouncing in concert... very impressive.
> 
> 
> > I love that feeling, that is the the number 1 reason why I enjoy Opera, and other forms of classical for that matter, so much. No other form of music can stir up that level of emotion in me.
> ...


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I recommend you rent or buy a couple of DVDs of operas. They all come with subtitles and the visual experience is a bit boost to understanding the music.

Maybe the most famous of all operas on film is Mozart's Magic Flute filmed by the great Swedish director Ingmar Bergman. It's highly entertaining and the music is excellent. The film is quite theatrical but the impact of Mozart's great opera is totally retained. This DVD is in print and many video stores will have it for rent, although you may find it in the Foreign Film section rather than the Music section.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

SPR said:


> So I gave Requiem a spin this morning on my hour long drive into work. I thought it was a good one to sample since its only about 50 minutes long.


Goodness! you are able to listen to Mozzie's Requiem whilst driving??..That, to me is quiet evening in with headphones music....


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Listening to classical music and opera while driving is the only thing that preserves my sanity and prevents me from becoming beset with road rage.


----------

